

Show HN: Semi-realtime Slack Avatars (Inspired By Sqwiggle) – Sqwack - tompedals
https://github.com/heyupdate/Sqwack

======
tompedals
Have your Slack avatar update with a webcam shot every few minutes. Add some
more fun to Slack! :)

